# TV-Tipp: Anwältin K*G* Thema bei Akte



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2008)

...in wenigen Minuten...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2008)

*AW: TV-Tipp: Anwältin K*G* Thema bei Akte*

wollen wir wetten, dass der OSta W. nach gründlicher Prüfung nichts strafrechtlich relevantes entdecken kann?

Stas sind in solchen Fällen immer sehr milde gestimmt


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2008)

*AW: TV-Tipp: Anwältin K*G* Thema bei Akte*

wo nichts ist, kann er auch nichts entdecken.
Umkehrschluß ist nicht automatisch richtig


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2008)

*AW: TV-Tipp: Anwältin K*G* Thema bei Akte*

Auch wenn Justizia  eine  Binde vor den Augen trägt, sollte sie  nicht blind sein...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2008)

*AW: TV-Tipp: Anwältin K*G* Thema bei Akte*

In der Sendung wurde der Name  ausführlichst gezeigt und  genannt 
in der on-line Info steht er nur verkürzt....

Internet-Abzocke: AKTE findet Abmahnanwältin Katja G.!


----------



## Pfadfinder (10 September 2008)

*AW: TV-Tipp: Anwältin K*G* Thema bei Akte*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> In der Sendung wurde der Name  ausführlichst gezeigt und  genannt
> in der on-line Info steht er nur verkürzt....



Zitat Ulrich Meyer zu Beginn:
'Diesen Film jetzt sollen wir Ihnen so gar nicht zeigen, verlangt ein Anwalt im Namen einer Anwältin' :auslach:

Im Forum zur Sendung ist zu lesen, dass es immer noch welche gibt, die sich von der Dame einschüchtern ließen. Also hat die Aufklärung auch auf diese Art seine Berechtigung


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2008)

*AW: TV-Tipp: Anwältin K*G* Thema bei Akte*

schlimm, schlimm, schlimm.

Mir fällt bei der Durchsicht des Diskussionsforums auf, daß sogenannte Betroffene fast ohne Ausnahme teilweise erhebliche Schwierigkeiten mit deutscher Rechtschreibung und Grammatik haben. Und da frage ich mich immer wieder, ob es da wohl Zusammenhänge geben mag.

Wie lange dauert es in diesem Staat eigentlich, bis sogenannten Rechtsanwälten vom Schlage einer [...] durch Entzug der Zulassung das Handwerk gelegt wird? Tagen die Verantwortlichen in den Kammern nur ein mal jährlich?

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2008)

*AW: TV-Tipp: Anwältin K*G* Thema bei Akte*



			
				völlig anonymer Poster schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt bei der Durchsicht des Diskussionsforums auf, daß sogenannte Betroffene fast ohne Ausnahme teilweise erhebliche Schwierigkeiten mit deutscher Rechtschreibung und Grammatik haben. Und da frage ich mich immer wieder, ob es da wohl Zusammenhänge geben mag.


Die *sogenannten *Betroffenen (was soll  damit eigentlich ausgedrückt werden? )  sind die
  winzige Spitze des Eisbergs der insgesamt Betroffenen. Auf jeden, der postet,  kommen im 
Durchschnitt mehrere  hunderte bis tausende, die nur lesen?  Warum sollten diese Leser zum tausendsten mal
 me too posten, wenn sie die nötigen Informationen gefunden haben. Übrig bleiben meist die 
 unsicheren Verbraucher, die aus Panik oder Unsicherheit ihr Problem zum xten-mal  vortragen.  
Dieses Thema wurde aber auch hier bereits durchgekaut 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------

